
Use of AI to select Superstars in sports - thinkml
https://thinkml.ai/artificial-intelligence-in-cricket-is-a-significant-prediction-strategy-for-players-luck-assessment/
======
tom1239
This article seemed as if GPT-3 had written it: the article is coherent as a
whole, but somewhat meaningless in particular areas.

~~~
bilbopotter
Yes exactly this is not written by a human. It doesn't make sense.

------
spatley
> Data transfer from the bat to broadcasters for on-time analysis requires
> transfer speed equals to speed of light.

Oh dear this author does not seem to understand a few things.

~~~
numlock86
Probably not within the awareness of the author, but he's kind of right as
data transfer happens at the medium's material specific speed of light. I
wouldn't call it a requirement, though. :^)

------
knolax
"AI meant to select superstars in computer science selects for computer
scientists mostly likely to give implement AI in positions of power"

------
MayeulC
Nice, this will just reinforce whatever bias the AI has, polluting its data
with its choices.

Probably ruining a few careers along the way.

------
cheschire
So, moneyball?

------
CleanItUpJanny
if you had included "Cricket" in the title, I would've known this wasn't worth
clicking on

~~~
mrslave
Second. I regularly laugh with my friends at how different subsets of the
group dominate the conversation depending on the subject. Cricket has a few
fanatic followers, and the rest of us quickly tune out.

Recommend using the article's own title: Artificial Intelligence in Cricket is
a Significant Prediction Strategy for Player’s Luck Assessment

~~~
throwawaysea
A few fanatic followers? Try 2.5B followers. It’s the second most popular
sport in the world: [https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/what-are-the-most-
popula...](https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/what-are-the-most-popular-
sports-in-the-world.html)

~~~
ShradhaSingh
But first in India

~~~
umermirzapk
No doubt, Cricket is in the DNA of the people of subcontinent

